# Cheating on your spouse...



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Background:

So a few of the guys and I head off for Vegas a few months back. Another guy and I are married, while three others are single. This is a "guys only" trip, but only because some of the guys act "different" in front of their girls (you know what I mean...). So on the way there, we stop at a place called "Mad Greek" to eat lunch. We all went into the restroom to wash up. My buddy notices that I take off my wedding ring to wash my hands. He then proceeds to give me a lecture on how I am dissing my wife by taking it off and that he never takes it off for any reason (even when he goes to sleep!). I explain to him that I am not totally used to it, and that it feels gross when it is wet. But whatever, he doesnt seem to give me any leeway... whatever.

Once we get there, we head to our casino/hotel (the venetian). As we are checking in, we notice that the place is crawling with hos (obviously these hos are looking for MONEY! - but they look good to us!). It is kind of normal, but you only see these types of hos in the "rich areas", like RIO, Venetian, Madalay bay, etc... you know what I mean. So we check in and head out to gamble. It is around 6pm or so. After losing some money at the Venetian, we head out to the "low end" casinos that are somewhat less popular.

I happen to love Roulette, so I proceed to play at this casino with one of the guys, while the others go and play blackjack. When I am done playing (around 1am and $120 OVER!), I proceed to the Blackjack table to see how everyone else was doing.

It was then that I saw my buddy (who is MARRIED and wasnt gambling) talking to this hot ass girl that was playing next to one of the other guys. He is trying to hook up, but after a few minutes she walks off (probably because we werent loaded! LOL). He sees me there laughing and decides to sit down and play some blackjack. So I go back to the roulette table to see my drunk friend winning like crazy. He was up $1000!!! I spend some time with him before heading back to suggest that we go and eat since we havent eaten since lunch.

This is when I see the married guy talking to some FAT hos (his wife is fat too, so we expected it). The only difference is NOW HE IS NOT WEARING HIS WEDDING RING!!!!

So an hour or so later he gets this girls number (fat chick), and we head off to get some food. Back at the Venetian, he starts asking the other guys if he should call her. Everyone is drunk except me (I dont drink) and eggs him on to hook up with her.

So he turns to me and asks me my opinion. I tell him to hook up as well. They all pause and look up at me for suggesting it. I just look at him and tell him "you already did it in your mind, so just go and do it". I never mentioned the ring, but another friend also noted it and reminded me of him talking sh*t to me about it!

Well about a week ago, he met up with this fat chick (who lives about 20 mins from him!!!) and hooked up. He told me that she was horrible and that he feels like crap now. I remained silent and never said anything.

what do you guys think about this?

Would you or have you cheated??? post your story!


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Probably one of the worst things you can do to your partner...besides killing them. 
I always say once a cheater always a cheater. If the wife finds out it will always be
in the back of her mind if she takes him back. As for me, if a girl cheats she's out 
no matter what she has to say.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

no offense but your buddy sounds like a ***, allow me to explain

1. asking his male friends advise if he should call her, 16 year old girls do that sh*t, be a man and make the decision on your own and if it involves cheating then definately do it in private and make up some excuse to meet up with her

2. all this over a fat chick? i dont cheat never have and never would, when any of my g/f's have asked if i would cheat or ever have i tel them all the same thing, if i am ever in a situation that might lead to cheating i will call and break up with them before anyhting happens and we can work it out later.

ultimately that means that im not going to cheat, instant gratification is not worth loosing something with time and emotion invested into it like a meaning full relationship and if your such a weak willed scum that your going to cheat then your relationship doesnt mean sh*t, and if thats true is it really cheating is your commitment to the other person is that weak?

ive been in situations where i could score with bitchs that i would definately want to get with, however i love im g/f and none of these hoes could replace what i have with her. besides i get enough action from my g/f i dont need any more..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Oh yeah, he is a dumbass.

He was unsure if he should do it. I told him that it is Vegas and that he would never get caught. he was too much of a p*ssy to do it in Vegas... he was also ashamed that it was a fat chick. LOL

If you take off your ring for a ho, you are pretty much going to do it...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

cheating sucks. i did it once. its not cool for the girl. the problem is with me is i get used to the girl and then i want something new but i still want the girl. cause i have strong feelings for the girl so i want to stay with her. thats why i havent cheated on the girl im with now,. i wish i could tho but i couldnt bring my self to the chance of hurting her like that. i "thought" she was cheating on me once and it hurt like hell.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

I used to know this pathologically slutty woman who had a corporate job and loved to sleep with all the old men in upper management in the big pharmaceutical company she worked for.

She assured me that, for a hot-enough piece of of ass, almost *all * married men will cheat on their spouses. Some men aren't aggresive about it and may require a breif 'seduction period', but in the end, they *all * cheat at least once (or at least try to).

This girl was crazy and slept with thousands of men and worked as an 'escort' for a period of time, so if she says so, I believe it!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

It sounds like you enjoyed seeing your friend screw up...is that true? Like getting him back for what he said about the ring....sounds kinda messed up. You should have kept him straight.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Damn Bullsnake, that could be true... Ive never felt the urge... but who knows..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> I used to know this pathologically slutty woman who had a corporate job and loved to sleep with all the old men in upper management in the big pharmaceutical company she worked for.
> 
> She assured me that, for a hot-enough piece of of ass, almost *all * married men will cheat on their spouses. Some men aren't aggresive about it and may require a breif 'seduction period', but in the end, they *all * cheat at least once (or at least try to).
> 
> This girl was crazy and slept with thousands of men and worked as an 'escort' for a period of time, so if she says so, I believe it!


so whats worse the fact that according to her there is no such thing as a faithful man or that she is a total hoe bag that intentionally tries her hardest to get men to cheat?

personally i think that women like that are scum, if a guy says look im in a relatioship married what ever then the woman should just back off, of course the guy should stick to being faithful even if she doesnt back off but women that go after men in relationships are manipulative bitchs.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

diddye said:


> It sounds like you enjoyed seeing your friend screw up...is that true? Like getting him back for what he said about the ring....sounds kinda messed up. You should have kept him straight.


What do you mean? if he took off the ring in the first place... he already decided that he would cheat. Why waste time, you may as well do it









To me, he already cheated when he thought about it and proceeded to attempt to do it. Just because he was a p*ssy to do it then doesnt mean that he wouldnt do it later.

Obviously, when we saw that he took off the ring, we knew his marriage was not going to last. I always felt that he was ashamed of his wife (shes kinda fat) and that he doesnt find her as attractive as he should...

I think he got married too young


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

its not really your responsibility to keep him faithful, but i'd like my friends to keep me from doing stupid stuff(like how he felt after he cheated). I"d like my friends to keep me accountable in short bouts of stupidity.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I agree. But that is not just a "short bout of stupidity", it was premeditated, and therefore, he thought about it MANY times. I remember in college (he was married then, I wasnt) he was always staring down the hos... 
I think he was married too young... 21!!!

I would rather him cheat and split up NOW, before there are any kids. I am looking out for his best interest... not his wife's.

Therefore, if he is TRUELY not happy (why else would he cheat with a hideous girl?) I want him out of there ASAP. And he is too much of a p*ssy to do it himself... it seems like he would rather torture himself.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

21 is too early to be married im most cases.

sure its hard to say you can put an age on when you should or shouldnt get married but i know ihave changed alot since i was 21 and that who ever i was with at the time would not be with me now or vise versus..


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

IF she aint better looking them your better half them its not worth cheating.. IMO


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> I used to know this pathologically slutty woman who had a corporate job and loved to sleep with all the old men in upper management in the big pharmaceutical company she worked for.
> 
> She assured me that, for a hot-enough piece of of ass, almost *all * married men will cheat on their spouses. Some men aren't aggresive about it and may require a breif 'seduction period', but in the end, they *all * cheat at least once (or at least try to).
> 
> This girl was crazy and slept with thousands of men and worked as an 'escort' for a period of time, so if she says so, I believe it!


I see your point. 
Cheating is a disgusting, horrible offence to your spouse, and like you say, we are completely vounerable in these types of circumstances.
Even the most devoted man/woman would have a hard time refraining in a seduction type situation. Agreed.
BUT, a great key is to simply _not get yourself into those types of situations_. People are smart, they know where they are going, and what they are doing.. 
This is one great reason I don't drink. I might have a glass of wine with dinner at home with my wife once in a blue moon. But I won't go out without her, and drink. To me, it is asking for serious temptations to draw you away, eventually.
There are way more situations that we can avoid, if we just think about it. Hypothetically, like not going to lunch alone with that cute co-worker. Like not staring at a great looking chick too long, and not viewing pornography.
This can go on and on, but you are getting the picture


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I would never cheat on my wife and I hope she'd never cheat on me. Grow the f up before you get married.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I would never cheat on my wife and I hope she'd never cheat on me. Grow the f up before you get married.


You're married?>







(None of my business but never would have guessed Dr. Evil was hitched)

Anyways, I would agree. If this is a question you probably shouldn't be married. Sure it's in our genetics but marriage is in the mind/heart and you have to let them overcome animal instinct. Most of the time it's probably not worth it as well like said above.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i havent cheated on my wife ever 
even since we started talking b4 daten

but every single girl i dated b4 her i cheated like a man whore

your buddy sounds like a jerk off

you shoulda somehow gotten his ring and kept it from him 
then made sure you was there for his cowering to his wife on how he lost it

hes definetly a loser or at least a low self esteeme guy if hes married fat and cheating fat

id just smack him around 
or c*ck block him all the time for saying that sh*t to you about your ring

i personally outgrew my ring 
but even still i dont like jewlery not even watches


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Hemi said:


> i havent cheated on my wife ever
> even since we started talking b4 daten
> 
> but every single girl i dated b4 her i cheated like a man whore
> ...


I see your point. I am not mad about the fact that he was throwing the ring deal in my face. The fact is: I know that I dont take off my ring if I see a hottie. I dont diss my wife like that. I cannot stand wearing the ring when it is wet... so I take it off. It all has to do with intentions...

You're a good man, hemi


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I've never yet been married so never cheated on a wife.. and i would like to think i hadn't cheated, not sure if these instances will count or not









when i was 16 i fell for a girl a bit younger than me, however she came from a very strict family and her father refused to let her "date" till she was 18. regardless we were very close and was my best freind. Then two gals who were freinds of our family moved in together when i was 18, one was 34 and average looking, the other a hottie and 32. Well i helped them move in & then yadda yadda yadda and next thing ya know i'm like there at their house on a pretty reguler basis









anyhow soon as i got out of school i moved out of state, but her and i plan to marry when the time is right.. only she still aint 18- so her dad says.,. "no more"

soooo that same night i went to this party and her sister is there and next thing ya know,, yadda yadda yadda all over again, only by end of the night her and i were talking about getting married.







( se left me for another dood a few months later though)

Ummm longer story shortend a bit, me and girl number 1 got engaged a few months after that, but she left me for my drinking buddy... i dunno if what i did was really completly "cheating though" or was it...??

Oddly enuff, she's still my best freind, she's been married for like 10 yrs but is now seperated and getting divorced (he cheated on her, the dumbass [email protected] didnt realize how wonderfull of a girl he had)

other than that, ive went out with more than one girl at a time occasionaly ( once 2 sisters and both of their best freinds all at once) and the last g/f once broke up with me for like a week, maybe 10 days and during that time i got with one gal. otherwise i think i got a pretty clean record.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

No & No


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Oheye8one2 said:


> I've never yet been married so never cheated on a wife.. and i would like to think i hadn't cheated, not sure if these instances will count or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait what?!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

FBMBMX85 said:


> I've never yet been married so never cheated on a wife.. and i would like to think i hadn't cheated, not sure if these instances will count or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait what?!








[/quote]


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Oheye8one2 said:


> I've never yet been married so never cheated on a wife.. and i would like to think i hadn't cheated, not sure if these instances will count or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dood, you ruined my thread...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

never have cheated, not good for the rep... my old roomate used to cheat on his fine ass of a GF, and it hurt me to keep it from her... cant imagine the guilt, but i was always the shoulder to cry on







and really if you abide by the rule "a gentelman never tells" and dont brag to your friends youll prob get away with it, but its just an asshole thing to do.....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oheye8one2 said:


> I've never yet been married so never cheated on a wife.. and i would like to think i hadn't cheated, not sure if these instances will count or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I used to know this pathologically slutty woman who had a corporate job and loved to sleep with all the old men in upper management in the big pharmaceutical company she worked for.
> 
> She assured me that, for a hot-enough piece of of ass, almost *all * married men will cheat on their spouses. Some men aren't aggresive about it and may require a breif 'seduction period', but in the end, they *all * cheat at least once (or at least try to).
> 
> This girl was crazy and slept with thousands of men and worked as an 'escort' for a period of time, so if she says so, I believe it!


Yeah, liquid has also said "a man is as faithful as his options". I'm not sure about the veracity of all this, these are impossible to prove statements. 'hot-enough' can always be the ultimate excuse for situations where the man chooses not to cheat.

I do think cheating is rampant though

/stares at Miss Yvonne on Pee Wee's playhouse

/wonders if I'd cheat if her boobs were in my face?

/thinks not









All this is about selfish genes and is not anything more than animal level gratification. That helps me keep my wild side in the past


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I've never yet been married so never cheated on a wife.. and i would like to think i hadn't cheated, not sure if these instances will count or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dood, you ruined my thread...








[/quote]

I'm sorry, i didnt mean to ruin ur thread. now i feel aweful.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Oheye8one2 said:


> I've never yet been married so never cheated on a wife.. and i would like to think i hadn't cheated, not sure if these instances will count or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dood, you ruined my thread...








[/quote]

I'm sorry, i didnt mean to ruin ur thread. now i feel aweful.








[/quote]

Man, I was j/k!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Iv cheated and been cheated on

both situations are horrible so now im older/wiser i realise 30 minutes of exciting sex is not worth the gulit trip you put yourself through


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> Iv cheated and been cheated on
> 
> both situations are horrible so now im older/wiser i realise 30 minutes of exciting sex is not worth the gulit trip you put yourself through


30 MINS!!!! WOW... !!!

That would be worth it to me.... I could do it 30 times!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Iv cheated and been cheated on
> 
> both situations are horrible so now im older/wiser i realise 30 minutes of exciting sex is not worth the gulit trip you put yourself through


30 MINS!!!! WOW... !!!

That would be worth it to me.... I could do it 30 times!









[/quote]
the 30 mins includes drinks and a meal :laugh:


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

It's very difficult not to cheat when a fresh, relatively untapped bush is staring you right in the face. My advice to everyone is to keep their spouse satisfied, pray hard, and pray harder. Girls should avoid going out drinking alone, should avoid past boyfriends, and reserve their freak-on for their guy only. Otherwise they'll fantasize about some guy treating them like a whore and giving it to them rough, which could lead to cheating. Guys should always jerk off twice if they are exposed to danger. Believe me, I used to have a client that was so damn hot, and single, that even after good sex with g/f the night before, I couldn't control myself. So every Thursday after g/f went to work, I still had to jerk off just as an insurance policy. This is where religion is important. If you don't believe in a higher power that judges impropriety and helps you through temptation, you're screwed, cuz your instincts as a male want you to cheat. Men should be more honest to themselves and stop flaunting their supposed integrity. I guarantee all the flaunters, without God's help and put in *real* harms way, would fall in a heartbeat if tempted enough.


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I've never yet been married so never cheated on a wife.. and i would like to think i hadn't cheated, not sure if these instances will count or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dood, you ruined my thread...








[/quote]

I'm sorry, i didnt mean to ruin ur thread. now i feel aweful.








[/quote]

Man, I was j/k!








[/quote]

ahh ok then, i dont feel so bad now.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> It's very difficult not to cheat when a fresh, relatively untapped bush is staring you right in the face. My advice to everyone is to keep their spouse satisfied, pray hard, and pray harder. Girls should avoid going out drinking alone, should avoid past boyfriends, and reserve their freak-on for their guy only. Otherwise they'll fantasize about some guy treating them like a whore and giving it to them rough, which could lead to cheating. Guys should always jerk off twice if they are exposed to danger. Believe me, I used to have a client that was so damn hot, and single, that even after good sex with g/f the night before, I couldn't control myself. So every Thursday after g/f went to work, I still had to jerk off just as an insurance policy. This is where religion is important. If you don't believe in a higher power that judges impropriety and helps you through temptation, you're screwed, cuz your instincts as a male want you to cheat. Men should be more honest to themselves and stop flaunting their supposed integrity. I guarantee all the flaunters, without God's help and put in *real* harms way, would fall in a heartbeat if tempted enough.


I agree. But I dont have to jerk it to stay faithful. I just think "no". But I am married. It may be different...

Oh and by the way... I hate girls having a "bush". I know you meant muff tho...


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Fargo said:


> It's very difficult not to cheat when a fresh, relatively untapped bush is staring you right in the face. My advice to everyone is to keep their spouse satisfied, pray hard, and pray harder. Girls should avoid going out drinking alone, should avoid past boyfriends, and reserve their freak-on for their guy only. Otherwise they'll fantasize about some guy treating them like a whore and giving it to them rough, which could lead to cheating. Guys should always jerk off twice if they are exposed to danger. Believe me, I used to have a client that was so damn hot, and single, that even after good sex with g/f the night before, I couldn't control myself. So every Thursday after g/f went to work, I still had to jerk off just as an insurance policy. This is where religion is important. If you don't believe in a higher power that judges impropriety and helps you through temptation, you're screwed, cuz your instincts as a male want you to cheat. Men should be more honest to themselves and stop flaunting their supposed integrity. I guarantee all the flaunters, without God's help and put in *real* harms way, would fall in a heartbeat if tempted enough.


 I've never thought of myself as being "in danger" of cheating. The last girl i was with for any length of time it never crossed my mind to mess around on her- and i work with half nekid- fully nekid women all the time. 
She's the one that i mentioned that when she left me for like a week/ten days something like that i did get with one girl, and yeah it was one of the girls i work with from time to time, but i'm never sitting around thinking, "damn this gal is hot and i'd love to screw her brains out- i sure hope i dont cave in and nail her."
I dont think ur way would work for me- i'm still good freinds with almost all the girls i've ever been with. The one exception is the above mentioned girl who passed away- and shortly before i was gonna ask her to marry me. 
I think it all boils down to how important u veiw the relationship ur in... If the girl ur with is the most important thing in the world to u, u will never do anything to hurt her, if she isn't the most important thing in the world to u, ur not with the right person anyhow.. and time will eventauly prove that- one way or another


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

Oheye8one2 said:


> I've never thought of myself as being "in danger" of cheating. The last girl i was with for any length of time it never crossed my mind to mess around on her- and i work with half nekid- fully nekid women all the time. She's the one that i mentioned that when she left me for like a week/ten days something like that i did get with one girl, and yeah it was one of the girls i work with from time to time, but i'm never sitting around thinking, "damn this gal is hot and i'd love to screw her brains out- i sure hope i dont cave in and nail her."I dont think ur way would work for me- i'm still good freinds with almost all the girls i've ever been with. The one exception is the above mentioned girl who passed away- and shortly before i was gonna ask her to marry me. I think it all boils down to how important u veiw the relationship ur in... If the girl ur with is the most important thing in the world to u, u will never do anything to hurt her, if she isn't the most important thing in the world to u, ur not with the right person anyhow.. and time will eventauly prove that- one way or another


Say what?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

After having been cheated on, I'd have to say that it's one of the worst possible things a guy (or girl) could do to someone they are supposedly in a relationship with. A cheater is a coward in my book. If you don't have the balls to at least be honest with the person you are sharing your life with and tell it to them straight (i.e break up with them or at least notify them that you are having issues leading to wandering thoughts which should be addressed and worked on because let's face it...that's how relationships work...by talking and working together), then you aren't even worth the skin on your back, IMO.

I was with someone for 7 years...7 YEARS, and then they cheated on me. Someone I devoted myself to for 7 years couldn't even treat me with enough consideration to inform me of the issues going on in his head and then overnight...BOOM...I'm leaving you for a child. Didn't stop him from screwing me pretty much every day before that and right up to the night before as well as saying "I love you" the day that it happened. Why? In his own words "I was horny and it was good." Yeah, that's a great guy. Apparently I had no idea who I was living with for 7 years. Oh well. Life moves on. I'm better off without that dirtbag.

Sorry for my diatribe, but yeah, cheating is a shameful thing to do. If you can't keep it in your pants, then you aren't ready for a relationship and you shouldn't even bother being in one. When you are ready, then decide that much and devote yourself to that one person. If you really want to be with that person and you really do care about them, then you shouldn't have any problems. The thought never crossed my mind in 7 years to cheat, and now that I'm in a new relationship I'm sure it won't cross my mind either. Why? Because I'm in a relationship and that's the way it should work.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I agree with you mostly Draco.... But you should have never let yourself become so involved at such a young age. People change. I am not sticking up for him... but what I am saying is that you could have never known that he would cheat...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Either way, he should have been a man and talked to me about the issues first. This is something that had been going on for months that I had no clue about. Well, I knew there was something going on, but I had no idea that it was that serious because I had never thought in a million years that he would cheat. We had always said and agreed that cheating was unforgiveable.

If I were ever to a point in a relationship where I was no longer happy and was considering seeing someone else, or even wanted to "hook up" (that's not me though...I don't do random hook ups), I would consider it my responsibility to talk to the person I am with and tell them that I'm having issues and need some space. If you are with someone for 7 years, then that's one of the least things you could do.

But, like I said, oh well. Ever since I've gotten out of that mess I've become independent, am buying my OWN car (instead of having him buy them for me), and have lost a ton more weight. I mean, I keep having to buy smaller and smaller clothes quite often because I'm losing it so fast. So I guess no matter how much of a dirtbag he was and how horrible of a person he is (the idiot 18 year old chick he's with has completely blinded herself and thinks she can have a relationship with him after seeing how he treated me, LOL), I'm still better off and happier without him.

It's great how things work themselves out in the end!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

GT45FD3S said:


> I would never cheat on my wife and I hope she'd never cheat on me. Grow the f up before you get married.


You're married?>







(None of my business but never would have guessed Dr. Evil was hitched)

Anyways, I would agree. If this is a question you probably shouldn't be married. Sure it's in our genetics but marriage is in the mind/heart and you have to let them overcome animal instinct. Most of the time it's probably not worth it as well like said above.
[/quote]

Sorry, I'm not married. I meant if I ever did get married which is highly unlikely. Dr Evil settles for no woman, except that hot blond I met a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Either way, he should have been a man and talked to me about the issues first. This is something that had been going on for months that I had no clue about. Well, I knew there was something going on, but I had no idea that it was that serious because I had never thought in a million years that he would cheat. We had always said and agreed that cheating was unforgiveable.
> 
> If I were ever to a point in a relationship where I was no longer happy and was considering seeing someone else, or even wanted to "hook up" (that's not me though...I don't do random hook ups), I would consider it my responsibility to talk to the person I am with and tell them that I'm having issues and need some space. If you are with someone for 7 years, then that's one of the least things you could do.
> 
> ...


Why didnt you do this stuff before???
Why did you decide to lose weight after he left?








that is probably why he traded in for a newer model...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

just so she could say "look at me now"


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> just so she could say "look at me now"


probably... but if she was more attractive to him at the time...

nevermind. it just baffles me how chicks do this.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Men..


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

I'd never cheat I think. I don't want to, because the conscience would probably kill me, and I feel that if she'd ever do that to me, I'd be completely crushed. I wouldn't even be able to break up with her. I get sad even just thinking about it.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Interesting thread.

Interesting thoughts...and some odd responses.

Do I think all men can be swayed, NO. I personally have been hit upon, teased, and deliberately asked point blank for...well it wasn't a long term relationship!







...and I have never been unfaithfull to my wife; she is the reason I get up in the mornings, she is the mother of my 6 babies, and she for some unkown reason loves me! (I am not an easy person to put up with...LOL I come with a lot of baggage (animals)).

Either you are in it all the way or you are not. Granted most people do not live in a black and white world. Cheating is an act of a weak willed, weak minded person. Alcohol, drugs, etc...are no excuse.
If someone is in a relationship so far gone they want to be with someone else, well then, get the hell out of the relationship.

Marriage is not something that should be taken lightly. It should be a LIFE LONG commitment. As such I do not think people should be in a hurry to wed. Find yourself, and know yourself BEFORE finding someone else to spend your life with..this avoids heartache and problems later in life.

Take your youth and figure out who and what you are, who and what you are looking for, and who and what you want to be with...there is room for playing the field, BEFORE rings are exchanged.

I am a firm believer in living with serious girlfriends/boyfriends (I am not singling out us fellas, this whole speel applies to you ladies as well) and checking into compatability...again BEFORE you get married....

Ok there are my two cents...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Either way, he should have been a man and talked to me about the issues first. This is something that had been going on for months that I had no clue about. Well, I knew there was something going on, but I had no idea that it was that serious because I had never thought in a million years that he would cheat. We had always said and agreed that cheating was unforgiveable.
> 
> If I were ever to a point in a relationship where I was no longer happy and was considering seeing someone else, or even wanted to "hook up" (that's not me though...I don't do random hook ups), I would consider it my responsibility to talk to the person I am with and tell them that I'm having issues and need some space. If you are with someone for 7 years, then that's one of the least things you could do.
> 
> ...


Why didnt you do this stuff before???
Why did you decide to lose weight after he left?








that is probably why he traded in for a newer model...








[/quote]

That's a rather small-minded way of thinking. Not everyone is solely concerned on weight or what someone looks like. However, if he didn't like the way I looked he wouldn't have stayed with me for 7 years nor would he have been looking to get in my pants every day. He'll even to this day admit that he's still physically attracted to me. As a matter of fact, he always hated how I had problems with my self-esteem. He said I was too hard on myself. Sooooo....

I didn't CHOOSE to lose weight after we broke up, I just started losing it because of my lifestyle change. I was no longer with a control freak of a boyfriend (and yes, he was a control freak), so I could actually go out and do stuff with friends. I'm not staying home every night and all weekend anymore. Hell, I'm actually never home! That's why I'm losing so much weight. I'm down to the smallest I've ever been in my life and I'm loving it.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> just so she could say "look at me now"


probably... but if she was more attractive to him at the time...

nevermind. it just baffles me how chicks do this.
[/quote]

Why are such a dick ?

I'm not legally married but by the meaning of marriage I am. I have known my current girlfriend since the beginning of middle school, I remember lunches that we both combained and shared because neither of us had much. I have thousands of memories that defined our relationship before it became reality. We both haven't always been the couple that we're today, in fact we didn't date until I was 20. We loved each other emotionally and mentally before physical love became an issue. I am attached to her and there are mornings that I wait for her to wake just to see her animation. How many guys have watched their partner sleep, and even drop a tear over the intimacy you have with the person you're agaze over? Not many. I do not need another woman.

I've had many physical temptations' but the emotional aspect of my current relationship exceeds.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

if you feel the need to cheat your not in love and shouldnt waste time


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

dracofish said:


> just so she could say "look at me now"


probably... but if she was more attractive to him at the time...

nevermind. it just baffles me how chicks do this.
[/quote]

Why are such a dick ?

I'm not legally married but by the meaning of marriage I am. I have known my current girlfriend since the beginning of middle school, I remember lunches that we both combained and shared because neither of us had much. I have thousands of memories that defined our relationship before it became reality. We both haven't always been the couple that we're today, in fact we didn't date until I was 20. We loved each other emotionally and mentally before physical love became an issue. I am attached to her and there are mornings that I wait for her to wake just to see her animation. How many guys have watched their partner sleep, and even drop a tear over the intimacy you have with the person you're agaze over? Not many. I do not need another woman.

I've had many physical temptations' but the emotional aspect of my current relationship exceeds.
[/quote]

Why dont you get married?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Is it small minded? Most men want to be with attractive women. Otherwise, why did he leave you for a younger girl? I am just saying what came to mind. And it doesnt help that you were totally dependent on him. I believe it is very important for a woman to remain attractive to the best of her abilities (and this includes AFTER having kids). Having kids is not a reason to get fat. This is all just my opinion of course... but I would imagine that most guys agree with this...


Yes, small-minded. Not everyone has the same rules and regulations as you as far as to what they see in the opposite sex. As far as being fat...what do you consider fat? Do you think all people have those same rules and regs as well? Nope! My ex never once said I was unattractive and I don't think I should have to defend that point to you. Also, in the later years of our relationship, especially towards the end, I was smaller than I was when we met! He was the one that gained the weight. At this point, I'm too small to even shop in plus-size stores, so I wouldn't exactly consider myself even "fat" anymore. sh*t, my new b/f keeps saying that he hopes I don't lose too much more weight and he's a great looking guy that has chicks beating his door in constantly. I regret even getting into this conversation at this point if sheer physicality is the only thing you can talk about.

Also, don't pretend to know the reasons behind what went on in my relationship. All I wanted was to give a women's perspective on what being cheated on is like, so I'm sorry for the de-railment. But as far as me being dependent...well, that's what it all boiled down to. He likes that in his women. Why do you think he went with an 18 year old? She's doing the same thing and making the same mistakes I did when I met him at 18! There's no way in hell he could "handle" me now becuase I'm my own person! It had nothing to do with physicality...his penis told me that much. LOL.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ive fucked up on my wife... a few times, i still love her to death i know this because ive asked myself would i ever leave her if she ever got fat and disgusting, and i couldnt do it, as long as i can recognise those eyes, ill never leave her, those eyes to this day get stuck in my head sometimes and are enough to make me move mountains for her, only one ive ever loved when i didnt think it was possably, point the finger say what you want, i take care of mine :laugh: so i really dont give a sh*t..

:laugh: what the f*ck happened way back when a man could have 7 wives and it was all good, thats what i want to know, who fucked that up..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

dracofish said:


> ive fucked up on my wife... a few times, i still love her to death i know this because ive asked myself would i ever leave her if she ever got fat and disgusting, and i couldnt do it, as long as i can recognise those eyes, ill never leave her, those eyes to this day get stuck in my head sometimes and are enough to make me move mountains for her, only one ive ever loved when i didnt think it was possably, point the finger say what you want, i take care of mine :laugh: so i really dont give a sh*t..
> 
> :laugh: what the f*ck happened way back when a man could have 7 wives and it was all good, thats what i want to know, * who fucked that up.. *


LOL I agree with that... I would like to know who screwed us...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I was just curious about why it could have ended. I guess he was just looking for younger...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can be curious, but you shouldn't make assumptions if you weren't there. Things don't always boil down to looks. If he started dating me at one point, then he shouldn't have any problems with how I looked if I were to remain the same or even lose weight. Also, I don't think he was necessarily looking for someone younger...just someone that's impressionable. And I'm not insulting him. Hell, I was with him for 7 years...he'll always have at least a small part of my heart (and I'm sure I'll have a piece of his because we were each other's first loves). No matter how much he hurt me I'm sure in time we'll be able to look at each other and be friends.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dracofish said:


> I was just curious about why it could have ended. I guess he was just looking for younger...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can be curious, but you shouldn't make assumptions if you weren't there. Things don't always boil down to looks. If he started dating me at one point, then he shouldn't have any problems with how I looked if I were to remain the same or even lose weight. Also, I don't think he was necessarily looking for someone younger...just someone that's impressionable. And I'm not insulting him. Hell, I was with him for 7 years...he'll always have at least a small part of my heart (and I'm sure I'll have a piece of his because we were each other's first loves). No matter how much he hurt me I'm sure in time we'll be able to look at each other and be friends.
[/quote]

just because you look better now and your self image improved doesnt mean he didnt get sick of of looking at you and want something different...

all im saying here is that these "first love" realtionships should never go on that long, its like you first car, first job, first what ever eventually you get tired of it and even moe so when your younger..

im a firm beliver that kids should not put so much importantance on these teenage early twenties love crap, most people havent even figured out where there going in life or who they are so how can they know these relationships are going to fit that? and why let one of these relationships hold you back or stop you from being who you really are meant to be? theres enough divorce and miserable people stuck in sh*t relationships because its a "first love" or for whatever reason tehy get into these terrible situations..

im glad i didnt get stuck in any BS relationship when i was younger with some nag holding me back,now i feel more like my youth has taken its natural course and i can settle down more comfortably..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I totally agree with you Nismo.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

so do we all agree then........relationships SUCK- seriously im burnt out with them and the sad thing is im only 25


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> so do we all agree then........relationships SUCK- seriously im burnt out with them and the sad thing is im only 25


lol when i was 25 was when i ended my first relationship over a year and a half and it was a massive amount of freedom again which i intended on makeing the most of for atleast a couple years but then i met my g/f and at first wasnt into the idea of getting involved in anything serious but after much consideration decided that ive met enough crazy bitchs (there all crazy) that when you find one that you can deal with and not have to make too many compromises to give it a chance..


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i agree... its ALL about finding one you can put up with--- damnit ive dumped some hotties, but in all honesty after around 3 months i want them out and i just want to be alone


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It's wonderful to see how you guys refer to women as "nags" and are nothing more than objects. I guess it's okay to end a relationship where you were someone's "significant other" by lying and cheating. Heaven forbid a woman do the same thing though. Then she'd be called a whore. Gotta love double standards!

If you can be in a relationship with someone for seven years and look back and say that it wasn't a waste of time, then I think it's a good thing. People grow apart, that's true, but there's no reason why that can't end up growing into something serious from a young love. Hell, my grandparents are celebrating their 60th wedding anniversary in October. They love each other as much now as they did when they first married.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

> Why dont you get married?


I am married, but not "blessed & joined" in matrimony.



> all im saying here is that these "first love" realtionships should never go on that long, its like you first car, first job, first what ever eventually you get tired of it and even moe so when your younger..


You haven't gave a reason why first love relationships should never go, subjective view of someone getting tired of first love relationships isn't valid.



> im glad i didnt get stuck in any BS relationship when i was younger with some nag holding me back,now i feel more like my youth has taken its natural course and i can settle down more comfortably..


I wouldn't have lived without my current relationship, I would have drinked, smoked, partied and pill pop myself into a grave. Never achieved my career goal, just a prick and possibly jealous of other people and their life.


----------

